

Mark Zuckerberg: “Spotify Is So Good” - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/25/mark-zuckerberg-spotify-is-so-good/

======
Tichy
If they are so good, why don't they launch already? It's a fast moving world.
My feeling is that by the time they launch, there will already loads of cooler
things elsewhere.

In fact aren't there several music related YC companies that are probably way
cooler than spotify? There was at least one where you put your music
collection online and used a flash player to access it from anywhere from then
on.

The only thing that could make spotify better than the rest would be some
magic new formula for sharing with friends. I have not heard any details about
that yet, though.

Sorry for the rant, but it gets a bit tiresome to hear "spotify is so cool"
all the time without any details.

~~~
daleharvey
they have launched, I have been using spotify every day for a year now.

"your music collection online" - well, thats 90% of the reason spotify is so
good, your music collection is all the music they have, which is a lot.

and streamed to flash? I have a hooky wireless connection, I can barely watch
youtube without stuttering, but I can play spotify all day without a skip, its
actually faster starting a track than itunes is.

as for sharing with friends, problem solved, collaborative playlists, and the
fact you can play any music, completely solves this problem.

it hasnt launched in the us yet, its working on it, thats no reason to talk
about how much cooler X is when you dont know what Y even is, I could complain
about how hulu hasnt launched yet and how much it sucks, but I wont :)

~~~
omouse
_its actually faster starting a track than itunes is._

iTunes sucks. You should try a less bloated player.

~~~
lacker
_iTunes sucks. You should try a less bloated player._

He is... he's using Spotify.

------
chanux2
Spotify is cool. It's not available in my country. Happy with grooveshark.com

------
mseebach
It is. But that doesn't mean that Facebook is gonna buy it.

~~~
lamby
It always amazes me what passes for news on Techcrunch.

